# Easy Canvas



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

If you have a wife and she likes canvas pictures. Here's a way to save you some money. Making a frame , for anyone in this forum, is a piece of cake. The canvas itself...well here is my take on it.


----------

